# First cycle of cube results.



## ECKSRATED

Tested all my maxes this week after running the cube for 10 weeks. I started this with my 1 rep maxes pretty conservative for the fact that i haven't deadlifts and squatted consistently in a long time before starting this. Here's my max on each before the cube

squat 425
dead 495
bench 445

after the cube. 

Squat 500
dead 545 
bench 480

1525 total. Very happy with that cus like i said i haven't squatted or dead lifted consistently in years. 

I must say that if i planned my attempts better i would have had at least 490 on bench and 10 to 15 lbs more on squat and dead but this was the first time I've ever followed a PLing program so I'm learning as i go. 

Can't wait to start this next cycle cus now there's gonna be some good ol heavy liftingand II'll be busting my ass. 

1600 total is my goal by the new year

highly recommend this program for everyone. I've gotten bigger and stronger and only taking a tiny dose of test. Weighed myself after the workout today and was 232.


----------



## ECKSRATED

And yes I know it's sad that my bench is 20 lbs less than my squat. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ECKSRATED said:


> And yes I know it's sad that my bench is 20 lbs less than my squat. Lol



At least you finished up with your squat more then your bench. Nice work!


----------



## PillarofBalance

That is a big god damn bench. Is it with a pause or just right off the chest after touching?


----------



## ECKSRATED

DYS that's seriously all I was thinking about today. Lol i actually had 485 on the bar for my last attempt just to get higher than my bench but then said **** it and threw 500 on there. Lol

pob it was with a pause. Might not have been long enough in a competition but i did pause. I've seen plenty of videos of guys getting white lights with shorter pauses than I did. Lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> DYS that's seriously all I was thinking about today. Lol i actually had 485 on the bar for my last attempt just to get higher than my bench but then said **** it and threw 500 on there. Lol
> 
> pob it was with a pause. Might not have been long enough in a competition but i did pause. I've seen plenty of videos of guys getting white lights with shorter pauses than I did. Lol.



pause is a pause brother. Well done. Wish I could press like that


----------



## Tren4Life

Excellent job!! 

I wish I wish I could bench that much.


----------



## heavydeads83

That's a VERY strong bench brother.  now you're hitting numbers the way they should be by squatting and pulling more than you bench,  you freak lol.  awesome job dude.  I've ran the cube also and it works awesome.  Unfortunately,  I have a major problem with getting bored with programs quickly.  I need to get back on it myself.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Steelers4Life said:


> Excellent job!!
> 
> I wish I wish I could bench that much.



Ummm u will very soon. I know I've always been a strong presser since I was 14. You on the other hand are just getting into your pressing and already have a 405 competition bench. So shush hahahaha


----------



## AlphaD

Ecks nice job man. And great goal you have set for yourself! Cant wait to see ya reach it!


----------



## Dtownry

ECKSRATED said:


> Tested all my maxes this week after running the cube for 10 weeks. I started this with my 1 rep maxes pretty conservative for the fact that i haven't deadlifts and squatted consistently in a long time before starting this. Here's my max on each before the cube
> 
> squat 425
> dead 495
> bench 445
> 
> after the cube.
> 
> Squat 500
> dead 545
> bench 480
> 
> 1525 total. Very happy with that cus like i said i haven't squatted or dead lifted consistently in years.
> 
> I must say that if i planned my attempts better i would have had at least 490 on bench and 10 to 15 lbs more on squat and dead but this was the first time I've ever followed a PLing program so I'm learning as i go.
> 
> Can't wait to start this next cycle cus now there's gonna be some good ol heavy liftingand II'll be busting my ass.
> 
> 1600 total is my goal by the new year
> 
> highly recommend this program for everyone. I've gotten bigger and stronger and only taking a tiny dose of test. Weighed myself after the workout today and was 232.



DAFUK?  Jesus that is a hell of an improvement.  That is one heck of a bench press man.    And no not really man.  There are not many dudes with that strong of a bench press.  Its not your squat it is that you are a damn animal on the bench.

Stronger than me that is for sure.  Way stronger.  Dude keep it up.


----------



## Big Worm

Who makes their total with their bench lol. Nice work ecks.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Big Worm said:


> Who makes their total with their bench lol. Nice work ecks.


Me!!! Haha shit if i had a normal bench my total would be like 1350 or so. That's terrible. I know my deads and squat needs work but still ain't bad for my first run with a PLing program.


----------



## DreamChaser

Impressive strength gainz hope I can push 500 eventually


----------



## coltmc4545

You pussy lol nice work bro. I've finally been back in the gym this week since I got hurt at work. I went that one time before but I don't count it. I'm weak as a 7 yr old Girl Scout. 

You need to post new vids of your beasty ass doing close grips lol I think these guys would shit if they saw the weight you put up working those sexy tri's of yours.


----------



## RJ

nice work man. i wish i could squat heavy again as i'd love to try and beat my 1610 total, but my back just doesn't like it any longer so i have to lift like a momo. 

as always your bench is retarded. good job guido.


----------



## ECKSRATED

RJ said:


> nice work man. i wish i could squat heavy again as i'd love to try and beat my 1610 total, but my back just doesn't like it any longer so i have to lift like a momo.
> 
> as always your bench is retarded. good job guido.



Thanks honkey. I'm coming for that 1610!!!!! My squat and dead should skyrocket now that I've been killing them both for some time now.


----------



## ECKSRATED

coltmc4545 said:


> You pussy lol nice work bro. I've finally been back in the gym this week since I got hurt at work. I went that one time before but I don't count it. I'm weak as a 7 yr old Girl Scout.
> 
> You need to post new vids of your beasty ass doing close grips lol I think these guys would shit if they saw the weight you put up working those sexy tri's of yours.


**** it I'll make one tomorrow for you guys. Lol been going heavy all week might as well do it tomorrow on the "bodybuilding" day. 

Thanks colt. Some time off Is good from time to time.


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks honkey. I'm coming for that 1610!!!!! My squat and dead should skyrocket now that I've been killing them both for some time now.



well i pulled a 605 last summer so lets call it 1635 that you have to beat. haha


----------



## ECKSRATED

RJ said:


> well i pulled a 605 last summer so lets call it 1635 that you have to beat. haha


Even better. I'll have to work that much harder. 

And When's the last time u squattedheavy rgay? Spine still all shitty?


----------



## j2048b

dude those are pretty damn impressive numbers... now when u say ur only taking a tiny bit of test" what exactly is a tiny bit to u? haha just had to ask...

man the cube did u switch it up to more volume like u were going to or just use it as is in the original book?


----------



## Fsuphisig

awesome job dude thats huge ass weight you ever think about competing ? I wanna run the cube so bad now and plan to in about a month, I downloaded the book but it seems hard to follow lol you use a spreadsheet or anything?


----------



## RJ

ECKSRATED said:


> Even better. I'll have to work that much harder.
> 
> And When's the last time u squattedheavy rgay? Spine still all shitty?



i squatted for the first time in a year last week. got up to 365 for a triple. But it felt like the world. Unfortunately, its not a matter of hitting the numbers. My strength will come back no problem. Its just the sciatic nerve that gets inflammed. Which is weird cuz i can still pull in the high 5s. Who knows? Sucks getting old. Guess i'll do what Piana does and do sets of 30 with 225. haha


----------



## Maintenance Man

God damn brother you're a strong ole fukkin ox to begin with! That's pretty awesome gains for 2.5 months. In any program. I guess when I get into DLing, I could attempt an actual program lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Fsuphisig said:


> awesome job dude thats huge ass weight you ever think about competing ? I wanna run the cube so bad now and plan to in about a month, I downloaded the book but it seems hard to follow lol you use a spreadsheet or anything?


I'm only taking 175 mgs every 5 to 6 Days. So pretty low. Gonna go back down to 150 a week for a little bit. And i followed the program pretty much to a t. I did the old version of the cube. This time I'm doing the boss cube. 


J20 said:


> dude those are pretty damn impressive numbers... now when u say ur only taking a tiny bit of test" what exactly is a tiny bit to u? haha just had to ask...
> 
> man the cube did u switch it up to more volume like u were going to or just use it as is in the original book?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Fsuphisig said:


> awesome job dude thats huge ass weight you ever think about competing ? I wanna run the cube so bad now and plan to in about a month, I downloaded the book but it seems hard to follow lol you use a spreadsheet or anything?



I'm planning on trying a comp soon. And i have a spreadsheet but it's for the older version of the cube and only does the first lift percentages for you. Do u havethe boss cube? TThat's the better one imo.


----------



## j2048b

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm only taking 175 mgs every 5 to 6 Days. So pretty low. Gonna go back down to 150 a week for a little bit. And i followed the program pretty much to a t. I did the old version of the cube. This time I'm doing the boss cube.



Oh man so trt levels! Nice! I decided to work my way up to the cube and use it as a finisher....


----------



## Fsuphisig

I'm not sure I downloaded an ebook and the title is simply the cube method with brandon lilly, id be interested if you say theres a better version out there I want to start in a week or two


----------



## ECKSRATED

Fsuphisig said:


> I'm not sure I downloaded an ebook and the title is simply the cube method with brandon lilly, id be interested if you say theres a better version out there I want to start in a week or two


Pm me your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## Fsuphisig

ok did it, thanks alot I look forward to it.


----------



## Dtownry

Here is the Kingpin version.  Maxes are 95% of your PR in the big 3.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...HIxYTdEZ1BLVmJlS1E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=9


----------

